# Wife Visa on Hold-Pls help



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi, 

Greetings for the day!

I have to change my job, so I will have to change my visa ...for that I need to keep my wife & son's visa on hold..by depositing some dhs...?

If Yes...Kindly advice...how much dhs.(may be AED 5000/-...not sure) ? I need to deposit to hold my wife & son's visa (for each ) & 

What is the process for holding & what docs I require for holding visa ?

Many thanks in advanced...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Relatively straight forward.

Use your compant PRO ideally.

You would need to deposit 5000 dhs at the DNRD to place the visas on hold whilst your new visa is being arranged.

Once your visa is sorted, their sponsorship will be transferred to your new visa.

Collect your 5000 dhs


----------



## lijet (Aug 4, 2011)

*What Docs I need to submit with 5000?*

thanks for your reply,

along with 5000 do i need to submit original offer letter & all 3 passport?

Pls advice....



Ogri750 said:


> Relatively straight forward.
> 
> Use your compant PRO ideally.
> 
> ...


----------

